# Puppy peeing excessively - medical or behavioral?



## GusDad (Jan 24, 2009)

I recently posted in the health forum about my 12 week old Goldendoodle, Gus. He is an excessive peeing machine, and it has made housetraining almost impossible. Here's today, for example:

6:55 a.m. - out for first time since 1:00 a.m., pee and poop
7:45 a.m. - pee and poop
8:00 a.m. - breakfast, 1/2 cup water (drank all of it)
8:15 a.m. - pee
8:25 a.m. - pee
9:00 a.m. - another 1/2 cup water
9:10 a.m. - pee, poop
9:50 a.m. - pee
10:20 a.m. - pee
11:10 a.m. - pee twice, both big and clear
11:40 a.m. - pee

The first two pees his urine was dark yellow, after that it's been light to clear. Two of the above pees were in the house. The others I caught him sniffing and made it outside, or I just took him out proactively (I had to crate him and leave the house from 10:20 to 11:00, so I took him out then). I take him out when he gets up after sleeping, or if he has been playing for a few minutes. 

I plan on giving him another cup or so of water with supper, so he gets about 2 cups total in 24 hours. I am clicker training him; he gets lots of praise and a treat when he pees outside, and no attention when he has an accident in the house. I am cleaning up after every accident with Nature's Miracle. 

Is his frequent peeing normal? My last dog went about 8 times every 24 hours (he was a great dane mix), and this guys has gone 8 times in an hour and averages close to 30 times per day the last few days. He has no UTI or sign of infection, and his urine and blood work are normal.


----------



## TooneyDogs (Aug 6, 2007)

Normal for puppies. They almost never finish going on the first try......they get so distracted by everything around them. It's not unusual to find a spot just 10 minutes after they were out.....right when you thought it was safe to not watch them!


----------



## UrbanBeagles (Aug 13, 2007)

It could be normal, but it does sound suspiciously like a urinary tract infection, somethign msot pups are prone to. Try giving this pup cranberry tablets. I buy the chewable human grade ones from Path Mark, they are only a fe dollars but work wonders knocking out AND preventing further UTIs.


----------



## GusDad (Jan 24, 2009)

His urine culture was normal and he's been on amoxycillin for about 4 days. This is actually less peeing than he was doing earlier this week. He topped out at 31 times in 24 hours, and was never less than 24 times in 24 hours. 

My vet thinks it might be bladder stones, or possibly an ectopic ureter. That's a very rare congenital problem and is generally found in female huskies, not male goldendoodles. He has no pathology other than frequent peeing. I am hesitant to spend $400 on an ultrasound and over $1000 on surgery when I could take him back to the breeder; he's still under his healthy dog guarantee. That's only a last resort if the peeing is a medical issue that is unresolvable.

No water since 9:00 a.m. Add to the previous list:

1:20 - pee
1:40 - pee
2:55 - pee & poop

That's 13 pees in 8 hours. Anyone have any idea?


----------



## Thracian (Dec 24, 2008)

Doesn't sound normal to me.

They're sure it's not a UTI? If that's the case, it sounds like what I went through with Cupid--a bladder stone. I rescued him and discovered that he had a stone that was 2/3 the size of his bladder. Honestly, the symptoms sound so similar: the frequent urination, the dark color of the pee . . . yeah.

In my case, the stone was discovered with an x-ray, then came surgery to remove it. Turns out I rescued my boy twice. Once from the shelter and once with the surgery.

I can't say for certain, but everything you describe sounds very, very familiar. I should note that Cupid is 2, and it's a bit surprising that a puppy that young would have stones . . .


----------

